# it took me 2 days to find/buy Powdered Dextrose



## stevensondrive (Feb 25, 2013)

One of the sausage recipes I was making called for Dextrose.  Seemed like a simple thing. 

Grocery store: nope!  they didn't even know what it was

Small family grocery store that actually sells causings and lots of seasonings: yes/nope!  they had a box of it but said they weren't licensed to sell it.  Really??  I offer to buy a couple of steaks if they would throw in a small baggy in the bottom of the bag since I only need 2TB.  nope!  I was looking at the box but they wouldn't sell me any.  how frustrating!!

Meat locker: nope!  they said they buy all their spices premixed

finally gave up because it was time to head into work.  at work we discussed it.  One guy headed off and checked his computer.  Apparently GNC health food folks like it and so do homebrew beer makers.  I headed off to a large wine/beer store the next day. 

Friar Tuck: YEP!!  $2/lb  they call it corn sugar instead of dextrose

oh, one of my searches was on here.  I didn't find any info so I thought I would add this thread to help the next guy.  maybe someday I'll even get my first "point".  lol

happy smoking!

Steve


----------



## roller (Feb 25, 2013)

I got 2lbs 100% pure at Amazon cheap and free shipping...


----------



## stevensondrive (Feb 25, 2013)

Roller said:


> I got 2lbs 100% pure at Amazon cheap and free shipping...


I just checked.  they got it now.  when I checked a couple weeks ago nothing came up.  that seems a little odd

one bag was $9/lb and the other was $10.59/2lbs.  seems rather high even with free shipping.  $2/lb from local store was half Amazon. 

I love Amazon, but their prices are always cheap.


----------



## farmnbum (Feb 25, 2013)

I like to buy all that "not so common" items online. The price is usually a lot better than if I find it locally, and I don't have to run around town looking for it. But.. when you want to make something today, online purchases don't work. I _try_ to plan ahead so I have everything I need, doesn't always happen, then I substitute. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






One good thing about dextrose and stuff like that, once you buy some you'll have lots on had for the next several batches.


----------



## blizzard (Feb 25, 2013)

Yep, I'm new to smoking but have been a homebrewer for a long time.  Every homebrew shop will have dextrose and it's cheap.


----------



## roller (Feb 25, 2013)

That I bought was about 1/2 that price...


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 26, 2013)

Got mine at a local Kitchen and Homebrew shop.


----------



## sound1 (Feb 26, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> Got mine at a local Kitchen and Homebrew shop.


Just goes to show ya.....Sausage and Beer were made for each other..


----------



## mickey jay (Mar 3, 2013)

My local Central Market carries dextrose in the bulk section.  Can't remember the price, but almost everything in their bulk section is super cheap.


----------



## bakedbean1970 (Mar 3, 2013)

I picked up "wild game sausage binder" at the local sportsmans warehouse.  It has dextrose, corn syrup solids and protein to retain moisture and bind sausages.


----------

